# [NFS] problemas con nfs (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

bueno, la cosa es asi, tengo 2 pc con gentoo en casa, y utilizo (utilizaba xq ahora no anda mas) un solo directorio /usr/portage, en mi pc, no en el servidor, y lo compartia desde mi pc al servidor con nfs,

todo andaba perfectamente, pero ahora no puedo montarlo mas.

lo que tengo es lo siguiente:

en el servidor nfs:

/etc/exports

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).
> 
> /usr/portage                            192.168.0.5/24(rw,sync,subtree_check,no_root_squash)
> 
> /usr/portage/distfiles                  192.168.0.5/24(rw,sync,subtree_check,no_root_squash)
> ...

 

y la red configurada estatica:

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0="192.168.0.100/24"
> 
> routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

 

en el cliente (ssh funciona perfectamente)

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0="192.168.0.5/24"
> 
> routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

 

en el fstab

 *Quote:*   

> 192.168.0.100:/home/pelo/Descargas/pelis_mellis/       /mnt/pelismellis        nfs    defaults,user   0 0
> 
> 192.168.0.100:/usr/portage              /usr/portage                    nfs    defaults,user   0 0
> 
> 192.168.0.100:/usr/portage/distfiles    /usr/portage/distfiles         nfs    defaults,user   0 0

 

todos los directorios existen, y desde que dejo de andar no toque absolutamente nada, salvo un router que hay en el medio...

los servicios estan corriendo en el server, y en el cliente tratando de montar manualmente en verbose me devuelve esto: *Quote:*   

> server server # mount -t nfs 192.168.0.100:/usr/portage/distfiles/ /usr/portage/distfiles/ --verbose
> 
> mount.nfs: timeout set for Sat Mar 19 12:31:03 2011
> 
> mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.0.100,clientaddr=192.168.0.5'
> ...

 

la coneccion es correcta, ya que el ping funciona:

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ ping 192.168.0.100
> 
> PING 192.168.0.100 (192.168.0.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.100: icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=0.369 ms
> ...

 

gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## quilosaq

Si antes funcionaba y ahora no, seguramente el problema lo produce lo que hayas puesto nuevo: el router.

Quizá el router tenga activado un cortafuegos interno. Prueba desactivarlo para detectarlo. Si es el router tendrás que abrir el puerto correspondiente al servicio nsf que creo que no es estandar.

----------

## pelelademadera

a ver: con nmap:

desde el server:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ nmap 192.168.0.100
> 
> Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-03-19 15:08 ART
> ...

 

desde el cliente:

 *Quote:*   

> server server # nmap 192.168.0.100
> 
> Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-03-19 14:59 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page
> 
> Nmap scan report for pelo-pc (192.168.0.100)
> ...

 

no se que pasa, pero desde el server, tengo que poner -Pn para ver el cliente

----------

## quilosaq

Parece que en tu maquina cliente (pero que está sirviendo NSF) tienes un contafuegos que está impidiendo las conexiones desde el servidor. ¿Tienes iptables funcionando?

----------

## pelelademadera

si tengo iptables funcionando en el cliente...

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes publicar las reglas que tienes definidas?

```
# iptables -n -L
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> server server # iptables -n -L
> 
> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
> 
> target     prot opt source               destination         
> ...

 

gracias

----------

## quilosaq

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> server server # iptables -n -L
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 Si no he entendido mal la configuración, .100 es cliente y .5 es el server. El comando iptables debes ejecutarlo en el cliente.

----------

## pelelademadera

nono, el cliente nfs es .5 y el server nfs es .100

el iptables es del cliente, el user es server, xq es un servidorcito de musica y almacen de datos, pero el arbol del portage esta en mi pc que es .100, ya que el cliente nfs no es actualizado muy a menudo

gracias por la ayuda

----------

## quilosaq

Para descartar o confirmar a iptables:

Para el servicio iptables  en .5, vuelve a montar lo que tengas en fstab en .100 y reinicia el servicio nsf en .100. Comprueba entones si funciona.

----------

## pelelademadera

asi es... es iptables nomas el que me bloquea.

iptables corre en .5 y lo uso porque esta pc es un AP wifi.

que deberia abrir para que funcione nfs con iptables corriendo?

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba esto.

```
# iptables -I INPUT 1 -s 192.168.0.100 -j ACCEPT
```

----------

## pelelademadera

funciona asi. que se supone que hace eso? no entiendo mucho de iptables, solo abro y cierro puertos para el torrent o ed2k

muchas gracias por la ayuda

----------

## quilosaq

Mas o menos le dice a iptables que inserte (-I) en la parte superior de la pila de reglas (1) que se deben aplicar a los paquetes ip con destino la propia máquina (INPUT) la siguiente regla: si se trata de un paquete con origen (-s) en la ip 192.168.0.100 dejarlo pasar (ACCEPT).

Me parece recordar que las reglas que se introducen manualmente no se guardan en la configuración actual de iptables y por tanto no se cargará en el proximo reinicio. Hay que guardar el conjunto de reglas que tiene cargado en memoria con el comando 

```
# iptables-save
```

----------

## pelelademadera

asi es:

luego de ejecutar la orden, para guardarla

```
/etc/init.d/iptables save
```

gracias genio por tu tiempo, se agradece.

----------

